# What can I do to help this horse?



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

do you know anyone interested in her that could afford her? then you would know that she went to a good home, and perhaps you could work with this person on the horse? i really don't know what else to suggest :/


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Could you take her and lease her or one of your other horses so you would not have to pay board? If she is for sale, she could very well find a good home.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

It sounds to me like she is being neglected. Is there a chance that a rescue might take her? If she is in as bad a shape as you say, then they probably won't get anything for her, or won't get rid of her at all.


----------

